# silicone and paint



## mariosH (Jan 9, 2007)

Guys I need some help, I am planning to set up a foam backround and I would like to know what kinds or brands of silicone and paint are non toxic and available for aquariums..... :? thanks


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

Reef guys use Aquatic Ecosystems waterfall foam, found here or here. I'd post a link to the forum I found that on, but for some inane reason that seems to be frowned upon here :roll: :dunno:


----------



## mariosH (Jan 9, 2007)

could you check http://www.thomopol.com.cy/ and tell me if those polysterynes are good? thanks


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

That site is in Russian, sorry bud. I've not used the stuff myself, just heard about it being done.


----------



## mariosH (Jan 9, 2007)

its ok I found the perfect silicone. its made by everbuild. the model is everflex aqua mate and it's special for aquariums...its called premium grade aquarium silicone. 100% silicone


----------



## soundsdigital (Jan 24, 2007)

You are probably aware that silicone cannot be painted.


----------



## Claude (Oct 17, 2006)

soundsdigital said:


> You are probably aware that silicone cannot be painted.


This is True!!!


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Jaysn said:


> Reef guys use Aquatic Ecosystems waterfall foam, found here or here. I'd post a link to the forum I found that on, but for some inane reason that seems to be frowned upon here :roll: :dunno:


JAYSN please get your facts correct before slipping in a little opinion. What you said is not correct and is quite misleading. The rules at the forum are posted boldly on the door, no linking to other forums currently allowed. I'll also point out that you had to read those rules and sign an agreement form to register. So if your source was to link to a vendor then no troubles. Got it?


You can use silicone from the hardware store as long as it does not contain any fungicides or algalicides. I believe GE spec is considered the standard. About $4 at any home store. I've seen many interesting backgrounds made out of great stuff foam as well. I'm not first in line to try the stuff but I've seen many a wonderful reef tank done with it.


----------

